# HAPPY B DAY...jdgray and thanatos!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to BOTH of YOU!!!!!!!*

*Hope you have a wonderful day!* :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Happy Happy Birthday.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday both of you.... :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :birthday: :birthday: arty: :balloons: :dance: :sun: :balloons: :birthday: :gift:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: to you :birthday: to you :birthday: to both of you :birthday: to you
:stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday both of you! Have twice the fun now!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!  :birthday:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope you had a wonderful day!! :birthday: :gift: :gift: :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! 

:birthday: :stars: :stars: :birthday:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL ROFL :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

I feel SO stupid, I just saw this post. Thank you all. I went and saw Harry Potter on my B-Day. LOL Guess the kid in me is still around. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome JD.....sounds like.. you had a great birthday..... :wink: 

you may be silly.... but you are definitely not stupid....... :ROFL:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I know I am still waiting for my CRAZY smile. LOL I need one so I feel like I am right on the sreen :ROFL: . LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone heard from jason? I hope they arrived safely


----------

